# 10 New Amphibian Species Discovered in Columbia



## UmbraSprite

Ok...I am always the last to hear so sorry if this has been posted previously!

Ten New Amphibian Species Discovered in Colombia - Conservation International


----------



## jehitch

UmbraSprite said:


> Ok...I am always the last to hear so sorry if this has been posted previously!
> 
> Ten New Amphibian Species Discovered in Colombia - Conservation International


My wife just told me about it last night, so you're probably not the last to hear ... that would be me!


----------



## Julio

those glass frogs and Atelopus are amazing!!


----------



## Jerm

I know. This is great. Check out the link that I read this morning...

Exotic frogs found in Colombian Eden 
A treasure trove of potential new species has been uncovered in a modern-day Garden of Eden in Colombia, scientists announced Monday.

Exotic frogs found in Colombian Eden - Science- msnbc.com


----------



## Jayson745

the darts look pretty dull as far as color goes. But that harlequin looks sweet.

It sure is nice to see these stories popping up every month or so lately.


----------



## kyle1745

WOW the Atelopus is wild.


----------



## flyangler18

Julio said:


> those glass frogs and Atelopus are amazing!!


The Bolitoglossa is pretty darn cool, too.


----------



## JoshH

It a shame more Bolitoglossa aren't in the hobby, they're really cool.


----------



## jausi

It's so amazin to see this new creatures, but that news is at least one month old hehehe, I tried to post the link here one but but son turn off the computer and I couldn't find the info again ;D


----------



## Otis

I hope bad guys don't start looking for these guys to circulate in the pet trade...


----------

